# If the Magic got the number 1 pick



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Who would they choose? The safe bet is Cody Zeller but I feel like we would take the risk and take Nerlens Noel. Shabazz Muhammed is also another choice.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm saying Nerlens but I hope we would take Zeller.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Why are you a Magic fan now?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm tired of the Pacers' management. Simon is a horrible owner (though he does help around Indiana a lot), Walsh isn't going to do any better than before, and I just don't see us going anywhere. So I stopped being a Pacers fan and decided to let the admins here tell me what team board I can prove myself on to be a mod and they gave me 4-6 options and I chose Orlando as my new team.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't help but still love the team though. Maybe I'm doing the wrong thing.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

No offense but that may be the dumbest thing I've ever heard. The Pacers just came off their best season in years...


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Shabazz should go number one no matter what team is making the pick.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I disagree. I would take McLemore over Shabazz, right now the no brainer number 1 pick is Cody Zeller.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Redeemed said:


> I can't help but still love the team though. Maybe I'm doing the wrong thing.


You're doing the wrong thing. I have stuck with my Bucks for my whole life and they haven't been deep in the playoffs since we had Cassell/Ray/Glenn.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The big 3. Darvin Ham was the shit back then.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Redeemed said:


> I disagree. I would take McLemore over Shabazz, right now the no brainer number 1 pick is Cody Zeller.


You think his game will translate to the pros? I go to IU, love the Hoosiers, and I've seen his physical progress first hand because I work at the campus food court many of the players go to, but I'm not sure how good a pro he'll be. I think he'll be effective running the ball, he can put the ball on the floor, and I think he'll even develop a jump shot, but even though he has the best post game in the country, he's still very awkward with the ball, disappears at times, and his defense is mediocre. Personally, I think he'll end up being an Al Horford type at best in the pros, and I'm not sure that's #1 pick worthy.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone who takes Nerlens Noel with the #1 pick is nuts. I still think Shabazz goes #1, and Zeller has an outside shot at #1.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Darvin Ham was the shit back then.


This sentence makes a lot more sense without "the" in it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> This sentence makes a lot more sense without "the" in it.


No way bro. In one game in the playoffs he blocked Rik Smits twice in a row on one possession. It hurt my feelings.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Shabazz is going to be a Beasley type bust.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Prince said:


> You're doing the wrong thing. I have stuck with my Bucks for my whole life and they haven't been deep in the playoffs since we had Cassell/Ray/Glenn.


Great time wasn't it?

We were in the finals if Scott Williams didn't get suspended


----------

